

Facebook Marketing Boom Drives Demand for Social-Media Advertising Tools - rvcamo
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2012-03-01/facebook-marketing-boom-fuels-social-advertising-startup-demand.html

======
mackyinc
With more than 100 million users, its is one of the best place to advertise.

